# Peachtree toggle clamp sale



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi John,

That is a good price. 

Add this; http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21275&filter=toggle clamp and you have a very reasonably priced "quick clamp".

Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mpbc48 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> That is a good price.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike - Good idea. Fumbling with the pressure on various thicknesses kinda turned me off toggles. Use t-track clamps mostly now.


----------

